# Solved: Adaptec Raid Issue



## Frznk (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

My storage server was crashed. so i tried to reboot it. Then it appears:

Adaptec SATA RAID BIOS U4.2-o [Build 8205]
(c) 1998-2004 Adaptec Inc. All Rights Reserved.

<<< Press <Ctrl><A> for Adaptec RAID Configuration Utility! >>>

Adaptec RAID Configuration Utility will he invoked after initialization.
Booting the Controller Kernel!........

It lasts very long, then it appears:

Fatal Error: Controller monitor failedController not started.
<<Press any key to continue>>

I tried to press any key, no respond.
It's model is Adaptec SATA RAID 2810SA. I searched online. Someone said it has compatibility issue with my MotherBoard GIGABYTE GA-965P-s3. But i used it very well before. and i never reboot it before. Could it be it is not allowed to be reboot? Does anyone know about it?

Thanks,
Frznk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

According to this you may want to try re-flashing the firmware onto the controller from floppy: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/storage/RAID/P41698/320UG/en/Trouble.htm
Here's the firmware: http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downlo...=AAR-2810SA&dn=Adaptec+Serial+ATA+RAID+2810SA


----------



## Frznk (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I took it to service center. They let it reload the RAID info, and it's working now.


----------

